
The Marked Woman - prawn
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-marked-woman?mbid=synd_digg
======
patorjk
Here's another article that provides a nice summary of what happened:
[http://www.okhistory.org/publications/enc/entry.php?entry=OS...](http://www.okhistory.org/publications/enc/entry.php?entry=OS005)

It's kind of disheartening to read that the people behind this plot got off so
easily (either being paroled early or getting a pardon).

------
elchief
Here's the wikipedia article:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osage_Indian_murders](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osage_Indian_murders)

